# Where's the Bait - Patterning Trout



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Summary - 
West Galveston - Where's the Bait - Patterning Trout 
Upper Galveston Complex - Birds - Who needs birds
Matagorda - Upgraded Bird Trout

Wednesday I prefished for a buddies tourney that was friday. Greg and Clayton Carter let me finish my whaler at their DownTown Body Shop... they now refer to the whaler as the 'Black Dragon'... it's especially fun with the G-Spot Services.com stereo in it, after you ride in a boat that only has 2 stock speakers in it...which you really can't hear while on plane...it's a total hoot to listen to a system that G-spot puts together... I didn't even have it all the way up.

Capt Brent Juarez once told me that pre-fishing is all about eliminating water and patterning the fish. Right now is a great time of year to book a trip with Brent...maybe the best time all year and it will only get better. Anyway, while I was prefishing I applied what Brent said and combined it with what the Deepwater Redfish DVD covered on where baitfish and shrimp are seasonally and found loads of bait...mostly shad... which is what I prefer to find to catch larger trout instead of shrimp. But knowing that once I found the fish I couldn't just sit there a whack them, I had 2 hours to find as many similar locations as possible to give them the best chance in the tourney. So that started a new game... reading the pattern of where the fish are and applying it to find as many locations with the same conditions and check to see if the pattern holds true. It was fun to pull up to a similar type structure with similar conditions and almost immediately get hammered... time to move to the next spot.

Understanding how bait moves seasonally is a big part of the redfish DVD's, what's great is that information also helps in catching more trout. Remember, there is a 2Cool discount (code = TCVA144) and recently we added a selection feature to give a discount and allow you to get any of the DVDs in packages starting with 2. They are learning curve busters for sure. Don't take my word for them...just check some of many testimonial threads here on 2cool.

http://troutsupport.com/redfish-dvds/


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

The trick with patterning trout is to understand what the habitat is (or isn't), why the fish are there, and when they will move. Several hours of tide movement and changes in depth can cause them to move to the next similar habitat up (or down) the estuary.... especially in the fall when shrmp stocks are getting swept quickly across a bay.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Just remember that things like this can be done all year....it's not a fall phenomena


----------

